
How Low Can #1 Go? (2020 Edition) - ghostpepper
https://moz.com/blog/how-low-can-number-one-go-2020
======
brainscdf
Nice analysis! Never realized that Google has pushed down the #1 result so far
down at the bottom! It took me 4 mouse scrolls to actually find the #1 result
(a Wikipedia article) for "lollipop"!

It really shows how much the UX has deteroriated over these years. In early
2000s, Google was the hallmark for simplicity, speed and usability. Now it is
ugly, bloated and clumsy!

